# Readability of the notes in the Reformation Study Bible ESV



## Berean (Apr 2, 2009)

Could some of you with the latest Reformation Study Bible edition comment on the readability of the notes. Ligonier’s web site says that, “The type of the ESV text is 10.25 points and *the study notes are approximately 8 points*.” Some comments have been made that the paper is very white and the ink very black, thus enhancing readability.

With my normal glasses (for near-sightedness) and my eyes not getting any younger I am concerned about the notes being difficult to read without extreme squinting. I’m able to read newspapers and hardcover books without any problem. I wish they’d publish a large-print edition but then it would be much larger like my MacArthur NASB.

Your opinion? Thanks.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 2, 2009)

The notes are small, but the typeface is a clear sans serif. I am extremely nearsighted myself (my contact lens prescription is -7.75 and -7) but it seems okay to me.


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 2, 2009)

Norm, I hear ya on the small print! I have to use reading glasses to read it, so I'm not sure I'm much help. The Bible would be too huge to carry around if it was large print..much like the new ESV Study Bible, for example.


----------

